# Surry Pet Supplies



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to ask such a stupid question - but how long is delivery on a exo terra?

thanks


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

they dont deliver exos as far as i know


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

just found that out unfortunatly


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye not many people do i found on website that does but not as cheep as surrey but cheeper than most places that post


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

is it net pet shop?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Would they not courier them to you?
Also 888 reptiles courier their Exo's, and they are very reliable. :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Exo Terra Products - Super Pets Direct
thats them scroll through the pages and have a look


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

: victory:nope they dont deliver exo's but try seapets there not much more expensive than surrey reptiles


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

look on amazon.co.uk :no1:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

reptolad said:


> look on amazon.co.uk :no1:


no.

thats why im in this dilema - they "cannot ship to my address" even though im UK mainland


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> no.
> 
> thats why im in this dilema - they "cannot ship to my address" even though im UK mainland


righto, dunno then :blush:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think? reptilekeeping.co.uk are brave enough to ship them?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

I needed a terrarium in july for a birthday present and got a very rude girl contacting me informing me they don't post glass. So I ordered from seapets.co.uk. They were excellent!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Rocket Aquatics deliver Exos and they are quite reasonable with the price too. I got both of my exos from there are they were really well package. Delivery was great!

Here is the link Aquariums | Fish Tanks | Aquatic Supplies


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

What about these guys, £5.95 postage

Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium 900x450x600mm for only £233.86 Reptile Centre


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Try sending petman99 a PM see if he can ship them for you from surreyypetsupplies


----------

